# Mid Mo ADBSI Sanctioned Show



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Will be held March 16th & 17th. The location will be the Jefferson City Jaycees Fairgrounds located at 1445 Fairgrounds Rd. Jefferson City, MO 65102 There will be 2 shows on Sat, 1 on Sun.

Judges 

Okye Laster & James Rogers will be our Saturday judges, and Sam Villani will be our judge for Sunday

There are lots of great fun classes planned and HUGE trophies for EVERY SINGLE CLASS including the Jr. Handlers! They will also be having a treadmill race so bring them dogs that like to run! 

As always they will have great food, great dogs and lots of great friends. They appreciate everybody who attended their inaugural show last year and hope everyone can make it back. 

Anyone planning on attending the Mid-MO APBT show in Jefferson City Mid Mo APBT Club urges you to get your rooms booked soon. There is a soccer tournament in town and the hotels are expecting to get filled up. They have worked out a deal with Econo Lodge to accept pets for the show. There are outside entrances to the rooms there. Motel 6 also accepts pets. They have a lobby entrance. These are the only 2 hotels that take pets here so please book your rooms now so you aren't left without one. Camping will be $20 total for the weekend at the fairgrounds.

Econo Lodge (573) 636-2797 - 1926 Jefferson St, Jefferson City, MO

Motel 6 (573) 634-4220 - 1624 Jefferson St, Jefferson City, MO


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

We plan on being there. Cant wait.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wish I could make it I made it to their first show in the fall it was pretty nice show. My dogs did great since the ride was close to friends homes and hey could rest up just like they would at home. But needless to say the efforts to well our home are limiting our travels this year, best of luck to all attending.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be there, I enjoyed last year's show, see y'all there  Sucks you can't make it Rudy, I got room if you want me to take anyone lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If I'm not flat-broke and happen to get a weekend day off, maybe we'll come out and play. Terra hasn't been worked much this year other than some pull training, so it would just be to appreciate the good dogs and have some fun.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope to see you all there if I have the extra cash just dropped quite a bit to go pick up my new addition.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wooo hooo Lindsay would love to see you and Terra


----------

